# Best known brand from each state



## Violator (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks Arkansas!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm from NH and did not know that Timberland was HQ'd there.

I would've put Sig Sauer, Dartmouth College, Planet Fitness,  or Lindt personally.

Maybe DEKA...


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 11, 2020)

Is it just me, or is the National Park Service an actual brand?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Here's a different one from 2 years that lists Taco Johns instead of NPS ( @kevo_55)

https://www.insider.com/famous-us-brands-by-state-2018-1


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2020)

But I can’t really imagine anyone outside of Wyoming / Colorado knowing what Taco John’s  is?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> But I can’t really imagine anyone outside of Wyoming / Colorado knowing what Taco John’s  is?


idk wtf the Daktronics is and if I hadn't seen while I was googling WY brands, I would have no idea that Peavey is speakers. Idk what "Regions" is either or Carrs. Or what is supposed to be HI...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2020)

I think regions is a bank?


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hey, Taco John's is great!

I love their Potato Ole's!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

So Hawaii gets nothing? You'd think it'd be King's Hawaiian Bread or Local Motion or something.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 11, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> idk wtf the Daktronics is and if I hadn't seen while I was googling WY brands, I would have no idea that Peavey is speakers. Idk what "Regions" is either or Carrs. Or what is supposed to be HI...


Regions is a bank (we're members, but never heard of it either until we moved to TN), agree with Planet Fitness over Timberland.  Yeah, what's Hawaii's well-known brand.

Also grew up in TN and never knew FedEx was HQ'd there until just now.  I might have guessed Cracker Barrel or AutoZone, but yeah FedEx is more widely known I'm sure.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> But I can’t really imagine anyone outside of Wyoming / Colorado knowing what Taco John’s  is?


We had a Taco John's in TN close to where we live.  It was beyond terrible and that particular store/location went out of business.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2020)

Really? Was it the same chain?

they just recently really branched out into Denver(from Wyoming) a few years ago?

but I ate at one in a really tiny town along the border of Nebraska / Wyoming that was pretty awful.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 11, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> So Hawaii gets nothing? You'd think it'd be King's Hawaiian Bread or Local Motion or something.


I think that's an Hawaiian Airlines logo...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

envirotex said:


> I think that's an Hawaiian Airlines logo...


Heyyyy good eye! The other small states got leader lines so I was all...but Hawaii!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 11, 2020)

WTF is West Virginia?  I recognize the rest except Idaho and South Dakota.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> WTF is West Virginia?  I recognize the rest except Idaho and South Dakota.


Coldwater Creek is a woman's clothing store. I used to work there. It caters to a lot of middle aged teachers and older women (both my mother and grandmother shop there).

It's kinda like Talbots


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> *Really? Was it the same chain?*
> 
> they just recently really branched out into Denver(from Wyoming) a few years ago?
> 
> but I ate at one in a really tiny town along the border of Nebraska / Wyoming *that was pretty awful. *


I'm pretty sure it was.  

https://locations.tacojohns.com/index.html


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2020)

The ones in Fort Collins is really good.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 11, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Really? Was it the same chain?
> 
> they just recently really branched out into Denver(from Wyoming) a few years ago?
> 
> but I ate at one in a really tiny town along the border of Nebraska / Wyoming that was pretty awful.


I think you mean they _came back_ to Colorado.  We had them when I was a kid. They sucked and mostly all closed down in the 80s.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2020)

We ate at one that was near an Indian reservation and it was really bad - recently they built some near us (Thornton, Westminster) and although I havent eaten fast food in a year they were pretty good (Not Chic Fil A Good by any means) but good


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 12, 2020)

DuranDuran said:


> Also grew up in TN and never knew FedEx was HQ'd there until just now.  I might have guessed Cracker Barrel or AutoZone, but yeah FedEx is more widely known I'm sure.


FedEx isn't HQ'd in TN...FedEx Express is (just the air delivery part).  FedEx HQ is in Moon Township, PA.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 12, 2020)

wilheldp_PE said:


> FedEx isn't HQ'd in TN...FedEx Express is (just the air delivery part).  FedEx HQ is in Moon Township, PA.


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> idk wtf the Daktronics is and if I hadn't seen while I was googling WY brands, I would have no idea that Peavey is speakers. Idk what "Regions" is either or Carrs. Or what is supposed to be HI...


Have you never seen a giant electronic sign from Daktronics? (I may be a little biased since the job involves giant electronic signs.)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 15, 2020)

csb said:


> Have you never seen a giant electronic sign from Daktronics? (I may be a little biased since the job involves giant electronic signs.)


like one of the electronic billboards? we don't have those in northern new england - we barely have regular billboards.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 15, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> idk wtf the Daktronics is and if I hadn't seen while I was googling WY brands, I would have no idea that Peavey is speakers. Idk what "Regions" is either or Carrs. Or what is supposed to be HI...






Road Guy said:


> I think regions is a bank?


yep regions is a bank.  They bought the bank we use over a decade ago.  



kevo_55 said:


> Hey, Taco John's is great!
> 
> I love their Potato Ole's!


There is one about a mile down the road from work.  I have never stopped to eat there...it looks too scary, not sure how the health department hasn't shut them down


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> like one of the electronic billboards? we don't have those in northern new england - we barely have regular billboards.


I feel like Daktronics is like corn syrup. Like the menu boards at fast food restaurants that are digitized are usually them and high school scoreboards are them and even sometimes the clocks at races are Daktronics. They are everywhere. 

And you all need to stop blaspheming against potato oles.


----------

